# Best scope to buy?



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm looking at getting a new scope for my Steyr 30-06 and am not sure where to start. I hunt some places where my shot can be 200+ yards but I also hunt some spots that may be 50 or less yards.. Not sure where to start. Anyone have some reccomendations?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Leupold is a great scope at a great value.my preference.. Redfield scopes are made by Leupold as well.... get at least a 50mm objective and look for more than 9X... IMO... You can spend way more if you want to but I don't feel the need...


----------



## Mikelkey (Nov 6, 2011)

no woryz said:


> Leupold is a great scope at a great value.my preference.. Redfield scopes are made by Leupold as well.... get at least a 50mm objective and look for more than 9X... IMO... You can spend way more if you want to but I don't feel the need...


x2...3-9 would be the standard in that range. I've got a Redfield 3-9x40 on my 30-30. Great value for the price.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I prefer a 4-12, 4.4-14 or similar. I have Swarovski, Meopta, Docter, Leupold, Zeiss and a couple others and prefer European over American made. Leupold are very nice but not the same at dusk as a Bird or Docter.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Splittine said:


> I prefer a 4-12, 4.4-14 or similar. I have Swarovski, Meopta, Docter, Leupold, Zeiss and a couple others and prefer European over American made. Leupold are very nice but not the same at dusk as a Bird or Docter.


So if you had to chose one and let's say in the $500 range which would it be?


----------



## Mikelkey (Nov 6, 2011)

^^ Zeiss Conquest probably my favorite scope so far. Also like the Trijicon Accupoint for low light scenarios.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

tyler0421 said:


> So if you had to chose one and let's say in the $500 range which would it be?


If your willing to spend a little more call Scott's and see what kind of Meoptas they have. If you wanna stay under $500 look for a 4.5-14 Leupold. Havent priced them in a while but you should be close.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

From the Leupold web site:

"If any Leupold Golden Ring® product is found to have defects in materials or workmanship, we will, at our option, repair or replace it. FREE. Even if you are not the original owner. No warranty card is required. No time limit applies."

So if you find a used one it still has a warranty for you.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

This might start a war,but... Center Point makes very good scopes for the price. Just the other day a friend brought a 270 with a new Leupold on it up to be sited in,4x14 in power and we were using my center point mounted on my 10/22 in 4x16 power to see the holes in paper at 100yds.The later in the evening it got the better my CP worked compared to the Leuopld.My uncle has a Prostaff 3x9x40 and one of my 3x9x32 CP is just as good,actually better to me in low light. This is what Ive seen,and Ive used a Swarovski on a target 22 before,now that is a whole different animal,but its a 1K plus dollar scope.
And one more point for the CP,my brother has one on a marlin 22 and it has been dropped several times and stays on zero.Its a 3x9x32 with the "hood" angled front,well its bent now and still on.He is VERY rough on everything he has. Take this with a grain of salt,its JMHO


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I have a 30-06 that has a leupold vx-II 3-9x50 on it. It's no Swarovski, but it does get the job done just fine. It's well in your price range.


----------



## Tazz94 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Scope*

Nikon 4.5x14 bushmaster or monarch Hard to beat the glass for the price. Check blogs on scopes. Many good scopes in the $300-$500 price. I like Nikon or Leupold over Meoptas for the price.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a nightforce on my LR-308 SASS and love it. I also like the Springfield Armory scopes and have had a few on different rifles - just sold them all when I left the bolt gun game and went strickly to the LR and AR platforms.

There is a Springfiled in the trade sale forum for pretty cheap.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I may be willing to go a little higher in price if it's worth it.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

$500 range Meopta/Leupold
Money not an issue Swaroski all day.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Copy from the _Guns and Shooting Online_

Five-Star Scopes

Leupold VX-7
Schmidt & Bender
Swarovski PH, PF Series
Zeiss Victory

Four-Star-Plus Scopes

Burris Euro Diamond, Black Diamond
Bushnell Elite 6500
Leupold VX-3, FX-III
Nikon Monarch Gold
Sightron Series III (SIIISS)
Swarovski AV Series

Four-Star Scopes

Bushnell Elite 4200
Burris Signature Select, LaserScope
Leupold VX-II, FX-II
Nikon Monarch, Monarch X, Laser IRT
Sightron Series II (SIIB) Big Sky
Weaver Grand Slam, T-Series
Zeiss Conquest

Three-Star Plus Scopes

Bushnell Elite 3200
Weaver Classic Extreme


----------

